
Segway Meets Big Dog - The Cajun Crawler, Interviews & Video - kortina
http://ultoday.com/node/408
======
joshu
It's more like a scooter meets a spider. No dynamics or sensing in the thing
whatsoever, from what I can tell.

------
something
theo jansen

strandbeest

his talk at TED:
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talk/theo_jansen_creates_new_cr...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talk/theo_jansen_creates_new_creatures.html)

see the animal under this invention about 3:30 into the clip

~~~
jeroen
correct url:
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/theo_jansen_creates_new_c...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/theo_jansen_creates_new_creatures.html)

------
pedalpete
What I didn't get from the interview was 'why'. Does this thing have any
significance? With the Segway, even if it wasn't a commercial success,it was
popularized for what was an amazing technical achievement. What is it that the
team who created the Cajun Crawler has achieved.

I'm sure there is something, I just don't know what it is.

~~~
harpastum
I'd say there is very real significance in creating an elegant personal
transport powered by a pair of 18W drill motors, but from the article:

"We had to do a kinematics project with Dr. Chambers the semester before, and
I made a walking device out of chicken bones. When I started working on my
senior project, I wanted do something that carried weight. It just kinda grew
from there."

------
critic
Do not operate without a helmet and a mouth guard.

------
geuis
Its Humma Kavula <http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3066140928/tt0371724>

